# Glutton for punishment and guitar lust



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Put down my money today for 4 guitar lessons in February.
Not only do I sound like the brown icky stuff. I pay to learn how to do it.

After lesson, went to L&M to pick up my Les Paul. Full Set-up. Sounds good.

Went into the acoustic room and oogled the merchandise. 
Being Canadian, I'll wait until the maple sap is flowing and dedicate my income tax return to L&M.

Unfortunately, prices are rising as dollar drops.

Three guitars of interest. Gibson Hummingbird. Used, but looked like new. Very light instrument. Seemed fragile in my arms. Neck slender. Nice for small hands.

Gibson J 45 Felt a little more robust but gave up a little tone in being built strong.

Martin HD28v - Used. L&M have already raised their price on these. Nice deep tone. I'm not crazy about the V neck profile.

When I finally have my income tax return in my pocket, I may drive 90 km to the next L&M in Nanaimo, BC. Their website says Nanaimo has an Martin HD 28 in stock. I can play it, and any other guitars that catch my eye. I'm banking on the $3000+ guitars not selling quickly.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Do yourself a favor, try as many as possible. For instance don't try one J45 and make your mind up there, try a few because they're all a bit different from each other. Same goes for Martin, try the D18, D28, D35... they're all great, but there will be one that will be without a doubt "the one". Make sure to try the Advanced Jumbo, J45 Custom, Songwriter Deluxe Studio & Standard, J45 TV and the J35 on the Gibson side as well. You never know what one will stick out to your ears, myself I'm partial to Gibson. I have a Songwriter Deluxe Studio, Advanced Jumbo and a J45 Standard and I love them all. That said I've been on the lookout for a Martin and the HD28V model you mentioned is a real beauty. Have fun with it and good luck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some good advice from Morkolo--do try as many as you can--the differences can be noticeable.used will probably save you money as well--if it's in good shape--even if you pay for any maintenance or repairs--you still sometimes will save money.But check out all the options in your price range--at least.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops--not sure why there is a double post--the site is slow right now...
Other sites are not...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Take the time to research Collings, Huss and Dalton and the like. There are some good Used ones going Well. I have one of each. Simply the best IMO. And I found good deals.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

As mentioned , play several . I played at least a dozen Gibson J 45's til I found one that caught my attention , that's the one I bought. I bought a second Gibson acoustic after that one , it was second hand , the tone was heavenly , having opened up over a seven year period , I knew right away it would be gone if I didn't buy it right away.

Do shop around , if you find "the one" , buy it , do not procrastinate or it will be gone when you return , this has happened to me several times , I've let a few slip by .


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I would suggest that if you sound like the brown icky stuff that you should really buy a used acoustic for about $400. Buy the higher buck guitar after you have learned some of the ropes as you will know more about what feel you like and things that work for you.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Lots of good advice here. Thanks.
The idea of playing as many guitars as possible is really good.
I've got a local L&M and a store that specializes in "good" used guitars.
The other couple of stores have beginner guitars from $100 to $500. Mostly Chinese.

I'm retired and I can't take my money with me when I pop off, so I'm leaning towards a fairly high quality instrument.
All solid wood, good action, no buzzing frets, thin round neck. Electric pickup, or not, I'm ambivalent. New, not used, so I can take it back on warranty to be set up if there is something I don't like. The key in all of this is to enjoy the search. Playing different guitars is how to learn what I like, or want.

I played a couple more guitars on the weekend. A Gibson SJ200 had a deep full tone that I liked. The top was sitka spruce but it wa only 5 or 6 rings per inch. I like the old growth tops that are 15 or more rings per inch. That wood is becomming increasingly rare. I like the "natural color" rather than the "burst" light and dark color of most Gibsons. Martin, Larivee, Taylor are mostly natural.

Having to wait for my Income Tax Refund encourages me to shop around and take my time. I just know a NGD is coming. Not sure when, but it is coming. The point is to dream and have fun in the meantime.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

You seem to have a good idea what you want. There's a trend, you are attracted to Gibson. Nothing wrong with that at all. My only acoustic is a Gibson, which I've had for about six years now and which satisfies me 100%. You are right that the search for the right one is half the fun, enjoy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is no doubt about it, Gibson make very fine acoustic guitars. Pretty well all the guitar players in my family and friends wanted a Gibson acoustic where I grew up.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

My interest is divided between Gibson and Martin. They both make some beautiful instruments.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

'Round these here parts ..a cowboy should always have two different horses in the barn ... 



skilsaw said:


> My interest is divided between Gibson and Martin. They both make some beautiful instruments.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Skilsaw. If you are waiting for the sap to flow and worried about the Canadian dollar check this Canadian custom builder out.Halcyon guitars by Ed Bond was a long time Larrivee employee ousted on the move to Oxnard. I have his Walnut AJ which is very much like a Gibson. I have another Walnut SJ on order. Great guitars great price check him out. http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?62568-Canadian-made-Halcyon-Guitars&highlight=Halcyon
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Halcyon-Guitars/102308099905683


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

I had a chance to play a Martin OM 28E Retro. A nice guitar. The electrical engineers are putting crazy options on the pickups. This guitar has a built in tuner (Not the Gibson automatic tuning) I need to wind the buttons myself. The pickup could also model 9 different microphones. I'll use that feature once and then leave the setting where it is.

This might be the guitar I get. Nice to shop and dream.

I think I have all my receipts. Time to file my income tax. I'll put the income tax return down on a guitar.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

If you haven't got anything yet L&M has their Gibson month going on right now where you can grab a Gibson, new or used with no money down, and then just pay for it when the Tax return comes in. 

Im in Victoria too and L&M here is great!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My next electric guitar will be a Made in Canada Prestige Heritage Hollow FM , or their version of a Les Paul, the Heritage Elite. An old friend of mine says they play and sound as good if not better than a Gibson Custom shop at 3 or 4 times the price.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There are lots of builders on the west coast that can make you a whole lot better guitar for the same money you would spend on one of the main brand imports.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

ronmac said:


> There are lots of builders on the west coast that can make you a whole lot better guitar for the same money you would spend on one of the main brand imports.


They rarely come up for sale on the used market, but keep your eyes peeled for a Thompson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> They rarely come up for sale on the used market, but keep your eyes peeled for a Thompson.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the videos on the Thompson site are accurate I'm really liking the sound of his guitars. They seem to have a warm woody sound very similar to Martins. The Collings and Santa Cruz that I've tried have a brighter and somewhat sterile sound compared. At least the ones I've tried.


----------

